# Hot



## C Nash (Jun 19, 2009)

So hot here in Alabama today that the artifical flowers I bought to put on Dads grave wilted before I got there


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Re: Hot

same here Nash 101 index was 105, the pool felt like a big hot tub    :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Re: Hot

MY KINDA WEATHER ,, wait ,, i feel a draft ,, oh know ,, it's down to 97 now ,, i gotta pull out the Carhart Jacket agian ,, thought i would go this yr without needing it ,, but i guess i was wrong ,, last yr i wore it 3 times in July ,, man was it cold ,, 92      i about froze to death ,, but i heard it was gonna be in the 80's next week ,, so that means i need to dig out the insulated cover alls ,, man where is summer ???  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 20, 2009)

Re: Hot

Rod you better get you some blood thinner.  Think yours must be about 90 weight :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jun 20, 2009)

Re: Hot



90 degrees here and heat index of 97! Geesh it is HOT!


----------



## brodavid (Jun 20, 2009)

Re: Hot

100 and index of 108, beach weather, WHERE'S ROD


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Re: Hot

well this is GREAT camping weather ,, to sit outside in 90 degree weather ,, with a big roaring fire going ,, and drinking a huge mug of hot chocolate ,, and making smores ,,  like i said ,, my kinda weather    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :8ball:  :8ball:  :8ball:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 21, 2009)

Re: Hot

Thanks, Rod. I've got to go turn the thermostat colder just thinking about that.  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Re: Hot

Hey Tex I heard from inside source that he has turned the thermostat up in the frig. so he would not cold when he open it. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 21, 2009)

Re: Hot

We're still in the Black Hills heading to the Fleetwood rally in WY next week.  High yesterday in Hill City, SD...74, low 55,  nice campfire making smores.....now thats camping weather Rod.


----------



## brodavid (Jun 21, 2009)

Re: Hot

you will make Rod go out to buy a thick coat just thinking on that


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Re: Hot

hey Jim if you do mine PM me how the rally went. when we was in SD it was wet and cool and some days very windy. BTW Rod only likes the beach in the summer time where he by with very little clothing


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

Re: Hot

well Hollis caught me ,, yes i keep the freezer as warm as the outside ,, because of just that ,, u all know how much cold air comes outta the freezer when u open it     ,, enough to make it snow ,, and i can't have that on the first day of summer ,, no way ,, it is jsut getting warm enough to tkae off the sweat shirt ,, but still need a lite jacket ,, now if it will go up to say 111 ,, then i might put on a short sleeve shirt ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :8ball:  :8ball:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 22, 2009)

Re: Hot

Come on down on Wednesday and Thursday, Rod.  We're supposed to have a couple of 100+ degree days (REAL temperature; not that sissy calculated stuff!)  :clown:


----------



## brodavid (Jun 22, 2009)

Re: Hot

Getting hotter, Had to put ice cubes in dave's machine to cool his breathing,

love to all, 

MsJackie


----------



## LEN (Jun 22, 2009)

Re: Hot

Yup getting hot here to, fathers day was baby back ribs on the BBQ and a gin with lots of ice while cooking.

LEN


----------



## krautdog (Jun 22, 2009)

Re: Hot

Here in Cleveland, it just got warm enough to turn on the AC 3 days ago


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 22, 2009)

Re: Hot

I bought the Condo to stay out of the HOT summer weather.  The only place it isn't hot (65 degrees) are the Beaches of Washington/Oregon and Northern California.  How many times can one drive way out there to camp.  We spent all last summer out there.  It's hot in OHIO right now, but the A/C is turned on and it ain't too bad


----------



## LEN (Jun 22, 2009)

Re: Hot

Hey DL gunna head for Rainer in the morning to see what Paradise looks like now that they are getting rid of Henry M Jackson Center. Maybe get up to 63 midday, should be able to work on the tan in the mountain sun.


LEN


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Re: Hot

Man now i really need to dig out my winter clothes ,, all this about 60 degree a/c stuff and the montains ,, i get hypothermia at that temp ,,, to cold ,, but ,, tex ,, let me know when u get in the upper 100's ,, then i might head that way ,, but i will still be bringing my electric blanket ,, u know just in case ,,, incase it hit's the upper 80's  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:  :8ball:  :8ball: 
no really ,, i have been loving our weather ,, lower 70's at night and upper 90's during the day ,,, BUT ,, humidity is in the range of 65 to 80% ,, and that makes it even better  :approve:  :bleh:


----------



## cwishert (Jun 23, 2009)

Re: Hot

Rod today it will be at least 99 and tomorrow predicted for 100-101.  I don't think there is any humidity.  And we most of us haven't seen a drop of rain since April.  My yard looks more like a short hay field!  Except where the septic system pumps, there it is pretty and green.  I love the heat but we need just a little rain.  Unfortunately we won't be out camping for at least three weeks but my sister from Florida is coming for 4th of July weekend and we will have a blast at home.  But after that we expect to be out as often as possible.  Hope the hurricanes decide to stay away this year.   :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jun 23, 2009)

Re: Hot

OOPS!  Double posted.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 23, 2009)

Re: Hot

Hey Len, mid-sixties sounds just right.  We are heading towards Southern California this fall.  It should be just about the right temps in the fall/winter.  This HOT summer stuff is for masochists. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: Remember JMO. :evil:


----------



## LEN (Jun 23, 2009)

Re: Hot

Well it was 67 at 1:30 on the mountain. Watched the kids get geared up and the old farts that think they are kids starting the climb, A lot with the brand new never used Northface gear bright and clean never seen the outside before. And of course the new ice axe(now which end of this do I stick in the snow during  a glissade). Then went to Paradise lodge for lunch and the desert was the chocolate volcano yum yum. Then to the new Henry Jackson visitors center to watch the movie. Check out the camp grounds in that side of the park and they were MT, the biggest rig was about 27' a TT and thats about as big as one would want to park there.

LEN


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: Hot

Heat wave finally hit the Badlands,  was 78 for a high yesterday and predicted same for today.  Washed the bugs off the w/s this morning while it was still cool...61.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 25, 2009)

Re: Hot

Sounds just right.


----------



## msjackie (Jun 26, 2009)

Re: Hot

getting hotter here eveyday so the beach is about ready for Rod


----------

